# Kitless fountain pen



## Dan_F (Feb 27, 2009)

I posted this over in the advanced forum, with some of the difficulties encountered, but for those who just like to look...


















Dan


----------



## stoneman (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## garypeck (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the colour to bits.....  

Purple..... colour for Royalty


----------



## Whaler (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job. I love the purple.


----------



## pipecrafter (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, that is REALLY nice.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan,
That is awesome. Great work.


----------



## btboone (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Skye (Feb 27, 2009)

Funny thing is, if I were to walk past that blank in a store, I'd never have picked it up. It looks amazing though, I think the black is perfect with it. I really like that you didn't take the easy way out with the finial or foot, both look great.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 27, 2009)

Inspiring!


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind remarks!

Dan


----------



## bitshird (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan beautiful job on the threads the whole pen looks great,


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stunning....


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 27, 2009)

Really, really, really, really... NICE
I will go look at the other post to try to understand what you went through.


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 27, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 27, 2010)

very nice, that shouldnt last long...


----------



## skiprat (Mar 27, 2010)

Wonderfully made and great colour combo too!!!  Very well done:wink:
I couldn't find your thread in the Advanced Forum, could you put a link please?


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 27, 2010)

That pen was made over a year ago . The post in advanced penmaking would be back in late Jan early Feb 2009 .


----------



## skiprat (Mar 27, 2010)

:redface: Thanks Butch.

I thought it was brand new. I would have expected a pen of that calibre to have pages of comments. 

Well I certainly don't mind bumping it:biggrin: It's a beauty!!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 27, 2010)

Now i gotta go dig thru more threads!!!! MUST READ MORE!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

WOW! Some of the nicest work I have seen here!


----------



## Toni (Mar 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


> Purple..... colour for Royalty


 
Whoever buys it will be for sure!!


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this one!  This is EXACTLY where I aiming to be.  Nice pen!


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 27, 2010)

For anyone looking for the original post by Dan in the Advanced Penturning forum here's the link http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43593 .


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done Dan..that's a real winner!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW!

Robin


----------



## timcbs (Mar 28, 2010)

I am impressed, super nice job all the way around!!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice as usual Dan. the blank color is fantastic, is the grip and feed one of Lou's or just the nib??


----------

